# CPOL - (Civilian Personnel - OnLine)



## Rabid Badger (Feb 10, 2009)

If anyone has any navigational advice, I'd be duly impressed!!!

http://acpol.army.mil/

pictures.....I lovz me some pictures....screenshotz??


----------



## RetPara (Feb 11, 2009)

what are you trying to do?


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 11, 2009)

I put my resume on CPOL but the navigation and throwing your name at certain job apps is um...interesting. 

I'm still bouncing around over there now....figuring it out. 

Just hoping for a quick link or two.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 11, 2009)

razor_baghdad said:


> I put my resume on CPOL but the navigation and throwing your name at certain job apps is um...interesting.
> 
> I'm still bouncing around over there now....figuring it out.
> 
> Just hoping for a quick link or two.


 

You know what, I remember messing with that a year ago and kept getting an error when I would try to apply to shit lol.  I gave up!


----------



## BravoOne (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah they need to redesign that! When I use that site I make sure that I select a field from the Programs menu. INSCOM jobs, Temporary jobs related to Terror attacks or whatever program it is and leave everything else except for preferred locations so that way everything comes up. I dont know why they designed that site like that but it is a pain in the ass! Sometimes I drop down each program individually just to cover all my bases.


----------



## picketpounder (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok, I just got hired through there so maybe I can lend a hand. 

1. Go to build a resume. Enter all of your CV via the builder function.

2. Activate your resume in the system. (This takes approx 24 hrs).

3. Once your resume is activated you can self nominate for any position.

If you need to update information on your resume, or to check the status of your self nominations you'll return to (Build a resume view status button) on the first webpage. You then sign in with the username and password and you can then see the status of your self nominations.

Clear as mud? Hope this helps.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm to the self-nom stage...

We'll see.....:confused:


----------

